
Measuring IQ in Autism with Adaptive Testing - jerelunruh
http://blog.hrs-mat.com/measuring-iq-in-autism-with-adaptive-testing
======
dogfriend
This is really important stuff! I know a lot of people with Autism, actually.
And we need tests that are fast, reliable, and economical. Thanks for creating
this!

